# Washington State Homesteaders Searching for a Community



## Bethany Blanchard (Apr 14, 2020)

My name is Bethany, and I'm a 23 year old woman currently attending Evergreen State College remotely with emphasis in math and sustainable agriculture. My partner is 24 year old John, a mental health student at WSU also attending remotely. 

Our goal is a slow and sustainable shift towards self-suffiency, reusing as much of our waste as we can, and producing enough food to entirely sustain our family and immediate community if the need arose. My partner's budding career in mental healthcare would give some security, while my focus would be on farming. I'm commited to growing at a slow and continuous pace, something I often have to consciencely remind myself of. However, my 4 year plan includes harvest of poultry, dairy products, and a large number of blueberry bushes. My focus is not commercial, but for feeding my family rich, delicious foods and having plenty to trade and share with my local community.

My issue is the same issue every homesteader here has faced, and many have come up with creative solutions for- being land. I'm looking for an already established community of homesteaders to join, or to create a band of like-minded individuals who prioritize balance, health, and open honest communication with clear expectations. I would like to start with 2-5 acres of moderately farmable land within 1-2 hours of I-5, Washington State as we're both college students who would like to remain paying in-state tuition. I have several years of post-surgical recovery and elderly care experience and my partner has several years of pet/house sitting as well as a fantastic knack for childcare.

Our current assets include modest savings and one great credit score.

Please feel free to contact me with any leads, new information is always brilliant.
Thank you for your time,
-Bethany


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

There's a thread right below yours titled: "Where to find homesteading land?" Check it out.


----------

